# Fort Benning Hog Hunting



## shooter101 (May 22, 2014)

So a good buddy of mine and I went scouting in a couple of areas yesterday and this area looked like someone let  multiple sounders loose because ever inch of the hunting area was tilled up. I'm so excited I cant freeking sleep. I got to be up at 0330 for coffee and all and we are linking up at 05 on dixi road to head out. I am hoping I will have some pork to show for the days hunt. We are hunting the evening and morning.

I'll post pics when I get home. 

V/R
Chris


----------



## Bartlett (May 23, 2014)

Good luck.  they are all over the place down here.  Signs everywhere.  Just like everything else, gotta be at the right place at the right time


----------



## shooter101 (May 23, 2014)

So up at 0330 to get eyes open and coffee in my system.  Let me tell you I was STOKED this morning. I got 3 hrs of sleep because I was so excited from the previous days scouting. From the day prior, we were in a bottom and it looked as if someone took a tiller to it. We get to our site this morning and checked in to hunt and my buddy and I were the only ones there checked in. So it is 05 and we get into the woods and sit down about 150 yards to listen for movement. We sat till sun up wich was about 0615 when it started getting light in the woods. (Still nothing) So we spread out 20 yards apart when veg allowed in order to cover more ground. We ran across a nest  (Pic attached) where some pigs were bedding... Nothing around     we walked and walked and jumped 4 deer and 3 turkey but no pigs ... We will be back again.... we walked a total of 5 1/2 hours today. We put some time in the woods... So bumed we didnt get anything. From what we saw yesterday we thought we had a great chance of getting into some serious pork... Going after work Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (May 23, 2014)

How long  is this hunt going on for? I've never hunted Ft Benning so I'm a bit clueless, do you just go and check in? Do you need to get a pass somewhere, if so where? Do you need a WMA stamp even though it's not a WMA?


----------



## Kawaliga (May 23, 2014)

*Fort Benning*



Ajohnson0587 said:


> How long  is this hunt going on for? I've never hunted Ft Benning so I'm a bit clueless, do you just go and check in? Do you need to get a pass somewhere, if so where? Do you need a WMA stamp even though it's not a WMA?



To hunt Ft. Benning, you have to be active duty military, retired military, or be a  veteran with at least 30% service connected disability, retired Ft. Benning civil service employee, or a guest of any of the above.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (May 23, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> To hunt Ft. Benning, you have to be active duty military, retired military, or be a  veteran with at least 30% service connected disability, retired Ft. Benning civil service employee, or a guest of any of the above.



Well.... Does anyone that meets this criteria need a hunting buddy lol.


----------



## shooter101 (May 26, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> To hunt Ft. Benning, you have to be active duty military, retired military, or be a  veteran with at least 30% service connected disability, retired Ft. Benning civil service employee, or a guest of any of the above.



You are correct sir, I am headed out before work in the morning... Hoping to bag 1 or 2!

V/R
Chris


----------



## shooter101 (May 30, 2014)

Went out this morning to R3 and walked the Hard woods and swamps, We knew we were in the right areas just from the smells. I think we were about 10 minutes of so behind them. We started our hunt this morning at 0600. actively started patrolling at light.  We had great sign but came out with nothing.


----------



## Kawaliga (May 31, 2014)

Keep after them, and good luck!!


----------



## PineThirty (May 31, 2014)

Check the Oscars and Kilos. Check around the food plots, should be plenty of sign in/around them.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 3, 2014)

*Ft. Benning Hog Hunting*

From the looks of that rooting in the Kudzu on the west side of 27, the "Q" areas deserve a look.


----------



## Nchaput (Jun 3, 2014)

As per usual for me. I saw hogs while turkey hunting now I go hog hunting and see turkey. Been a couple evenings this week. Tons of rooting activity but no luck yet. Keep at it. Best luck I have had was during the winter storms


----------



## Nchaput (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally had some success on a clear cut tonight. Right around sunset I saw a stump move so I snuck along the woodbine and found one slowly feeding across the cut. One behind the ear ended her night. Big sow loaded with piglets. Smoker will be full tomorrow


----------

